# walmart masturbating in restroom....



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

someone showed me this video at work and i laughed so hard "SOMEBODY STOP THAT MAN!!!"


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 9, 2013)

LMAO in front of the mirror?? Was he beatin it to himself?


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

he didn't know.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

I knew Zeek still lives!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 9, 2013)

what's the big deal?  i do that all the time.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 9, 2013)

Was that Shenky in the video? If you take into account his musical taste and his posts....there's a good chance that was Shenky.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 9, 2013)

I find that targets bathrooms are far more accommodating.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ever tried the Nordstrom's women's lounge?  They have lots of lingerie you can take in too


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 9, 2013)

"I once got busy in a Burger King bathroom" hahaha


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

This can be anyone of us on TREN! Please don't show Bundy this video.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

Lmao ****in creeper.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Dec 9, 2013)

Wakin dat pay pay at Wally World. You know what he needs to ask himself? Is this where u wanna be when Jesus comes? Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 9, 2013)

i rather jerkoff on the people at walmart


----------



## DF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmmm, seems like a good idea....


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 9, 2013)

joliver said:


> I find that targets bathrooms are far more accommodating.



WRONG - PLUS size womens changing rooms are like a full lounge


----------



## Jada (Dec 9, 2013)

I do that all the time in the  99cent store


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 9, 2013)

Never jerked off in one. But banged the wife in a J.CPennys dressing room once.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 9, 2013)

Who could blame....I mean the quality in Walmart...I dont know how I can control myself.


















I mean am I right!?


----------



## Azog (Dec 9, 2013)

Like we haven't all masturbated in places we shouldn't have. ****ing masteron.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Who could blame....I mean the quality in Walmart...I dont know how I can control myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







of my FuK.....!!!!



wow


----------



## ccpro (Dec 9, 2013)

A guy can't just go have fun anymore. ...cause of Beth!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## thesteve322 (Dec 10, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Who could blame....I mean the quality in Walmart...I dont know how I can control myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm. That's some good shit


----------



## Popeye (Dec 10, 2013)

AlphaD said:


>



PoB...Im starting to worry about your pop tart diet....tho your ass cleavage is pretty hawt!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 11, 2013)

Jada said:


> I do that all the time in the  99cent store


cheap bastard


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2013)

ive spanked it in many places and will continue to do so


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 11, 2013)

I like to use the handicap stall plenty of leg room and a bar to grab onto the cadilac of bathroom stalls... I mean how could u resist the urge with a muffin top like that staring you in the face.


----------



## Rip (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm LMAO reading some of these posts.


----------



## trim (Dec 11, 2013)

only problem I see here is that he got caught.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Never jerked off in one. But banged the wife in a J.CPennys dressing room once.



What a coincedence...so have I but I preferred Macy's dressing rooms


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 11, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> what's the big deal?  i do that all the time.



right????? That could have been me!


----------



## trim (Dec 11, 2013)

Jenner said:


> right????? That could have been me!



PIC Jenner, or it didnt happen! you can send it to me in a pm if you dont want everyone else to see


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 11, 2013)

Jenner said:


> right????? That could have been me!



It doesn't count for girls. Its to easy for girls to masturbate in public. Just rub it against anything? Lol


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 12, 2013)

trim said:


> PIC Jenner, or it didnt happen! you can send it to me in a pm if you dont want everyone else to see



LOL, never! 



Hero Swole said:


> It doesn't count for girls. Its to easy for girls to masturbate in public. Just rub it against anything? Lol



well, just rub it yes..against anything, not so sure


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 12, 2013)

Jenner said:


> LOL, never!
> 
> 
> 
> well, just rub it yes..against anything, not so sure



Get tighter jeans amd go up a flight of stairs i heard its a thing


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 12, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Get tighter jeans amd go up a flight of stairs i heard its a thing



hahahahahahaha, I'll pass and stick to serious rub out sessions


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 12, 2013)

Jenner said:


> hahahahahahaha, I'll pass and stick to serious rub out sessions



Gawdd dont tease me like that. Milfs are high on my list of fetishes.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 12, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Gawdd dont tease me like that. Milfs are high on my list of fetishes.



if you only knew.....................................................................


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 12, 2013)

Jenner said:


> if you only knew.....................................................................



Sweet! Your into milfs too!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Sweet! Your into milfs too!



lol, no..............................................


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Sweet! Your into milfs too!



Hahaha

Good one


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 13, 2013)

JC Penney for the win. Catalogue + underwear section + 5 mins alone in the head = "Made the local news!"


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

As a former delivery driver of certain materials and a general sicko...Ive jerked off in waaaay more public restrooms than most people have ever been in.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd knock the shit out of Liz Bryant.


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Beth Davis is a masterbater hater. He should have busted on her


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 18, 2013)

im liking the suggestions, ever since this guy got caught, walmart has been a hot zone.... recommend going else where till the heat comes down!


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 18, 2013)

This kinda thing is frowned on? Huh I usually just creepily skulk about in my car on pac highway anyways.. Thats cool right?


----------



## MAREDD (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah that's great bro. I do it the exact same way ^^


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 18, 2013)

Cum to think of it...Ive jerked off in a Wallmart bathroom...I think. Mens tho, never the woman's! Fukk I'm not animal ahah


----------



## ccpro (Dec 19, 2013)

I joined the mile high club....by myself!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 22, 2013)

Mile high? Coach or first class?


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 23, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaat the fuuuuuuuuuu?????


----------

